
iPhone 7's price goes up to INR 92,000 in India - Ravikiran
Wouldn&#x27;t I rather buy a MacBook air and android phone? I will have all the purposes covered and still save some money. 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gsmarena.com&#x2F;apple_announces_new_iphone_7_6s_and_se_pricing_for_india-news-20521.php
======
ankurdhama
You will have many more purposes covered than the iphone7 can give you :)

~~~
Ravikiran
Absolutely. With every release, it's getting more and more out of pocket.

